# Bessacarr e425 2004 mdl



## 126448 (Aug 2, 2009)

having trouble step not working and control panel not lighting up for the cab battery suspect the fuses for these but cannot find them can anyone help 

Checked the fuse panel inside the wardrobe all ok

not sure wher to go from here , checked out the feed into the omni step switch and no live feed in ?

suggests either fuse or relay from my limited understanding but need your help on this please !


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi easypeasy, try the fuses located under the bonnet, there are several. One set shrouded with a cover stating Fuses and Relays (Including Fiat ignition/steps retract fuse), and a second set under a square black plastic 10" long by about 5" wide enclosure midway under the bonnet at the top, beneath the windscreen with two nuts securing the cover. Unscrewing these nuts reveals a bracket which houses two S.P.C/O Relays and three fuses; 2 yellow and one blue. The middle yellow 10A fuse is the steps control switch supply fuse. Try these.

Many Thanks
Mick


----------

